# Help With Early Teens Columbia



## luckyfind (Mar 18, 2016)

I just picked this up today. I'm pretty excited about it but that's every new bike that comes home. Living in northern Idaho bike finds can be few and far between. This one was on Craigslist and excited me enough to drive seven hours round trip to make it mine[emoji7]. My drive started at 4:00 am this morning. I had to make it back to my daughters concert at 1:00pm. All went well wife is happy daughter is happy and I am happy!  I will be cleaning and undressing the newer parts off the bike to revile what is left of the original bike tonight. More pics to follow soon. 




  I know there is quite a bit of wrong parts on the bike. That goes without saying. I believe this bike (frame, forks, and fenders) to be original Columbian built. I have a bike that is almost exactly the same. The serial number got me excited! Could this be a ww1 military machine. That is my guess?? What do you guys think? The drab green under the maroon plus the U.S. Before the serial number is what I'm going on. Does the 2 that kind of floats by its self suggest 1912?   Any help is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
Tomas






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 18, 2016)

7 hour drive??  This hobby does create obsession..Gotta love it. Nice score. Congrats


----------



## arnold (Mar 18, 2016)

Awesome find!


----------



## luckyfind (Mar 18, 2016)

I have my two little helpers helping


There is quite a bit of green showing up!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyfind (Mar 18, 2016)

Anybody have any good tips on lightly taking off paint without disturbing original paint?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2016)

Great find!


----------



## mike j (Mar 19, 2016)

I've had good luck with pro strength Goof Off , graffiti remover. Spray it on, scrub with brush or rags, depending on the strength of the paint you're removing. Great score, good luck w/ it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice, so looks 1921 ish. Great bike, looks like the front fork needs some love.


----------



## luckyfind (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for the help rustyspoke66 and thanks mike j for the tip on the goof off. I'll post pics when it's ready to ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2016)

1917


----------



## luckyfind (Mar 20, 2016)

catfish said:


> 1917



Thanks for the info catfish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 21, 2016)

Tomas...flambastic...willbe a grand ride eh!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2016)

I had one 1917-1919 needs a Military Badge, and correct chainwheel. Nice pick.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 21, 2016)

*




 




 *


----------



## luckyfind (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks fellas for the encouraging words and picture.  Any of you know where I can get the chainwheel and head badge? I have all the rest of the parts. In no real big hurry I have a lot of gentle scrubbing to do first. Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 24, 2016)

luckyfind said:


> Thanks fellas for the encouraging words and picture.  Any of you know where I can get the chainwheel and head badge? I have all the rest of the parts. In no real big hurry I have a lot of gentle scrubbing to do first. Thanks again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Tomas,
Can you plese post a pic like this that shows fender bridge. I cant quite make it out in photo above.
Thank you.


----------

